# Grilled Salmon W/Summer Vegetable Salad & Citrus Herb Vi



## kitchenelf (Aug 11, 2004)

YUM - thanks for the recipe ironchef.  I'll make this for Tuesday's supper next week.  I will report back with my review!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 18, 2004)

How did it turn out?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2004)

My husband went fishing so we had trout - I've still got the recipe sitting on my kitchen counter!


----------



## Robt (Aug 21, 2004)

OOPS,

I posted in the seafood section rather than here-- This is a great recipe!!!
BTW,  ironchef, this is not-repeat not a light recipe.

IC said:In response to the recent complaints and/or ramblings expressed by those on this forum, here is my attempt to spice things up a little. Although I know this post will ultimately end up in the "Seafood" section (which is fine by me), I'm posting it here first to appease all members

here here


----------

